# Golden rule for those who have problem socialcirclemaxxing



## LifeIsACope (May 30, 2021)

Always be in touch. 

Check up on friends every so often even if its a 2 minute phone call, (how are you whats up etc) this is ESSENTIAL, so that the friends you have remember you exist. So next time they are planning an event or trying to go out, you will be one person they will call. From that event you can meet even more people. Cant remember how many times I've been around people and they say "should we invite person x?" "Oh idk I haven't heard from him in a while"


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 30, 2021)

LifeIsACope said:


> Check up on friends


lost me there


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jun 1, 2021)

Water. Normies have long term mem lose


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Jun 1, 2021)

Hold up. This might legitimately be my problem. I never talk to people without a reason for fear of being annoying


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Pantherus (Jun 2, 2021)

nice tip


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 2, 2021)

What type of friend needs to be reminded of your existence ??? If they truly are your friends they will remember to invite you, lemme ask you this OP, does anyone call to check on you ????


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 2, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> , lemme ask you this OP, does anyone call to check on you ????


Does my parole officer count?


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Jun 2, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> What type of friend needs to be reminded of your existence ??? If they truly are your friends they will remember to invite you, lemme ask you this OP, does anyone call to check on you ????


This. I told some friends that im off for a month or 2 and when i came back they missed me a lot and were thinking about me a lot too


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 2, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Does my parole officer count?


no nigger, if he wants a check at the end of the month he needs to check on u


----------



## one job away (Jun 2, 2021)

LifeIsACope said:


> Always be in touch.
> 
> Check up on friends every so often even if its a 2 minute phone call, (how are you whats up etc) this is ESSENTIAL, so that the friends you have remember you exist. So next time they are planning an event or trying to go out, you will be one person they will call. From that event you can meet even more people. Cant remember how many times I've been around people and they say "should we invite person x?" "Oh idk I haven't heard from him in a while"


Avi halo idc what you say you cute thing


----------



## LifeIsACope (Jun 2, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> What type of friend needs to be reminded of your existence ??? If they truly are your friends they will remember to invite you, lemme ask you this OP, does anyone call to check on you ????


Yea


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 2, 2021)

LifeIsACope said:


> Yea


waste of phone credit


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 2, 2021)

LifeIsACope said:


> Always be in touch.
> 
> Check up on friends every so often even if its a 2 minute phone call, (how are you whats up etc) this is ESSENTIAL, so that the friends you have remember you exist. So next time they are planning an event or trying to go out, you will be one person they will call. From that event you can meet even more people. Cant remember how many times I've been around people and they say "should we invite person x?" "Oh idk I haven't heard from him in a while"



Noted sir


----------

